

How ISIS Games Twitter - gee_totes
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/06/isis-iraq-twitter-social-media-strategy/372856/

======
gvb
The closing paragraph:

Media attention has focused, not unreasonably, on ISIS’s use of social media
to spread pictures of graphic violence, attract new fighters, and incite lone
wolves. But it’s important to recognize that these activities are supported by
sophisticated online machinery. ISIS does have legitimate support online—but
less than it might seem. And it owes a lot of that support to a calculated
campaign that would put American social-media-marketing gurus to shame.

